# Chelly's Collection <33



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

Updated again

Brushes:





(they're in the brush clutch btw)

Blush:





chromeglass:





lipglass:





more:





lipsticks (only 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )















liners: (i bought another liquid last yesterday - dress kakhi not picturedd)

























quads n shadows i havent depotted:










i also got the oil clenser but didnt take a pic yet:


----------



## luckyme (Jan 15, 2006)

I see a depotting in the near future for a lot of B2M!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 
_I see a depotting in the near future for a lot of B2M!_

 

where do i get the palattes though? 

(your on to me!!)


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 16, 2006)

You can buy the palettes at MAC or from their website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm drooling over your collection!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 16, 2006)

I cant see the pics for some reason


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

A lovely collection, you've got way more brushes than me! Good to see some UD stuff too!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 19, 2006)

Really nice collection.

I have that UD Pallette! It's great isn't it? Would love to get a 2nd one but i also went to build up my MAC collection. I got mine free though!


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_where do i get the palattes though? 

(your on to me!!)_

 
Or you can get Cover Girl palettes (exact same thing, except it says CG on top & the bottom is blue) at Target or WalMart for $2.50-3.50, and then there's coupons...


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Great Collection Girlie!


----------



## Chelly (Feb 11, 2006)

yayyy updated!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 11, 2006)

wow thats a very nice collection!


----------



## Willa (Feb 11, 2006)

Yay!
Another Make up for ever Lover 
 8)


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 11, 2006)

very nice! i see you depotted, no lipsticks?


----------



## Chelly (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pushhupsindrag* 
_very nice! i see you depotted, no lipsticks?_

 
i dont wear lipstick - i think i might start but my boyfriend doesnt like lipstick bc when i kiss him he gets it on him loll - its funn - but yeah maybe soon i have a lot of back2mac to do


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

nice...


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 5, 2006)

Great collection!!


----------



## Chelly (May 15, 2006)

Updated again!!!


----------



## tayslilpretty (May 15, 2006)

lovely!!


----------

